# Prosciutto Wrapped Chicken Breast



## ms beans (Jun 27, 2012)

I saw the finished product on TV one time but didn't get a list of ingredients so I thought I'd do it my own way, hot damn it was moist and tasty as all get out, hope you enjoy it as much as we did.

4 lrg chicken breasts
1 package prosciutto
cottage cheese
spinach

Rinse and butterfly chicken breast rub lightly with poultry seasoning, powdered chicken stock, pepper, chili peppers and seasoning salt. 

Place seasoned side of chicken on prosciutto, mince spinach and mix with cottage cheese, spread on chicken. Roll chicken gently, and place on a pan that has been lightly LIGHTLY greased with olive oil.

Bake at 400 for 25 to 30 minutes


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sounds quite good!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 27, 2012)

Nice presentation! Sounds really good.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 3, 2012)

It certainly does sound tasty and looks amazing!


----------

